# My new pet - a hedgehog!!



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 30, 2007)

Yesterday we went to my grandmother's house and she had found something in the kitchen...

So we decided to take it home!!

Until today we didn't know if it was Bettie or Eddie... But today he spread his little legs and... there was a little Eddie! It's a BOY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










In Matt's hands! He's an adult!











With mommy in bed!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 30, 2007)

We had one when I was a kid...they're so freaking cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 congrats!


----------



## nunu (Dec 30, 2007)

aww soo cute!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 30, 2007)

Aww, cute!


----------



## Jot (Dec 30, 2007)

so very cute


----------



## Shadow (Dec 30, 2007)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Briar (Dec 30, 2007)

Awww, I love hedgpiggies, always wanted one.


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 30, 2007)

awwwww adorable!!!


----------



## redambition (Dec 30, 2007)

i love lil hedgehogs! they're so adorable!

it's the cutest little thing!


----------



## happy*phantom (Dec 30, 2007)

Super cute!


----------



## MACisME (Dec 30, 2007)

i never knew hedgehogs could be so cute!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 30, 2007)

Aww, adorable.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 30, 2007)

cuuuuute! my sister has a little lady hedgehog, i love if when they chuff haha. hilarious.


----------



## kyoto (Dec 30, 2007)

Awwww, what a cutie pie!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh, man, that's the most adorable thing I've ever seen!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 30, 2007)

awwww it's so cute!


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 30, 2007)

OMG!!!  He is the cutest little guy ever!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 30, 2007)

Really cute!  What do they eat?  Is he pretty friendly?  I don't know much about hedgehogs


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 30, 2007)

SOOOO adorable!!! ^^ I'd like to know what they eat too


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 31, 2007)

I love salt and pepper hedgehogs!  I always wanted one!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_SOOOO adorable!!! ^^ I'd like to know what they eat too_

 
I've been told that they like to eat hard cat food.


----------



## woolyowl (Dec 31, 2007)

Ohhhh hedgie! I hope you have a lot of fun with him.
I had one for years, he was so sweet. I miss him.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 31, 2007)

He is very friendly, specially considering he's an adult and hasn't been raised by humans!

He already knows our voices and although he gets scared with noises, he likes laying in bed with me, specially sniffing my hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He eats hard cat food, but we also got him a tin of special hedgehog food, kinda like the wet cat food. They love little worms as treats, too, so if he's a good boy we'll get him some.

Matt tried to feed him cornflakes but he doesn't like them as much as he does


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 31, 2007)

He is very friendly, specially considering he's an adult and hasn't been raised by humans!

He already knows our voices and although he gets scared with noises, he likes laying in bed with me, specially sniffing my hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He eats hard cat food, but we also got him a tin of special hedgehog food, kinda like the wet cat food. They love little worms as treats, too, so if he's a good boy we'll get him some.

Matt tried to feed him cornflakes but he doesn't like them as much as he does


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 31, 2007)

He is very friendly, specially considering he's an adult and hasn't been raised by humans!

He already knows our voices and although he gets scared with noises, he likes laying in bed with me, specially sniffing my hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He eats hard cat food, but we also got him a tin of special hedgehog food, kinda like the wet cat food. They love little worms as treats, too, so if he's a good boy we'll get him some.

Matt tried to feed him cornflakes but he doesn't like them as much as he does


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 31, 2007)

He is very friendly, specially considering he's an adult and hasn't been raised by humans!

He already knows our voices and although he gets scared with noises, he likes laying in bed with me, specially sniffing my hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He eats hard cat food, but we also got him a tin of special hedgehog food, kinda like the wet cat food. They love little worms as treats, too, so if he's a good boy we'll get him some.

Matt tried to feed him cornflakes but he doesn't like them as much as he does


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 31, 2007)

He is very friendly, specially considering he's an adult and hasn't been raised by humans!

He already knows our voices and although he gets scared with loud noises, he likes laying in bed with me, specially sniffing my hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He eats hard cat food, but we also got him a tin of special hedgehog food, kinda like the wet cat food. They love little worms as treats, too, so if he's a good boy we'll get him some.

Matt tried to feed him cornflakes but he doesn't like them as much as he does


----------



## frocher (Dec 31, 2007)

He is too cute!  I never knew hedgehogs were that adorable.


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 31, 2007)

omigosh <3 I'm in LOVE with him. Gossssh. I wish this thread was "Hedgehog needs loving home" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congratulations he is the cutest thing I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 31, 2007)

oh my gosh! That is the cutest little animal ever! 
Have fun with your new pet


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 31, 2007)

How cute! This may be a stupid question, but does his little prickly hairs hurt? Are they hard or soft? I have NO clue haha. I want one regardless!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 1, 2008)

So adorable!!! I got a baby hedgehog photo recently and it's so cuuute! (in attachment)


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_How cute! This may be a stupid question, but does his little prickly hairs hurt? Are they hard or soft? I have NO clue haha. I want one regardless!_

 
From what I remember about petting a hedgehog it doesn't hurt if you brush it in the right direction.  In '92 there was this whole hedgehog craze because of Sonic the Hedgehog and people would sell them to kids so I guess they couldn't hurt too bad if they did.  I even remember a man rolling one around in his hands like a koosh ball.


----------



## almmaaa (Jan 1, 2008)

hes cute I thought there body was prickly and a person could not hold one?  So u guys are going to keep it?


----------



## oulala (Feb 12, 2008)

I never should have opened this thread. I can't have a hedgehog, so it's torturous.

He is TOO CUTE!!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh, I LOVE hedgehogs! I used to go looking for them in the garden when I was little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't take them inside though - I think keeping them as pets is illegal here. Such a shame


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_... he likes laying in bed with me, specially sniffing my hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG that's soooo cute!


----------



## Pei (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG! I want one!!! 
He's super adorable! Awww~

If only we could have it here =(


----------



## girlstar (Feb 13, 2008)

He's adorable!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 14, 2008)

I've got very bad news... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 About a couple hours ago my boyfriend found our poor Eddie dead in the bed I had made for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He was an elder hedgehog and he didn't make it thru hibernation... I'm soooooo sad and I've had tears in my eyes since, I only had him 2 months but he was so cute...

At least he died loved and warm in his bed and not run over by a car like most hedgies die... But I'll miss him.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Feb 14, 2008)

AWW I want one!!!


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Feb 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm speechless.. really. I don't know what to say but I know how you feel.. *sighs* Life's a biatch.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 14, 2008)

Awwww no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'm sorry for the little guy died at least. And like you said at least he passed peacefully in his bed *sad*


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 14, 2008)

*Very sorry. He was adorable.  You're a great person to have given him a nice life.*


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Feb 14, 2008)

OH no!! At least he had a good and comfy life though.. *huggs


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 14, 2008)

He sniffs your hair?????? I have got to get one lol. thats a good idea....I'm allergic to cats and dogs but maybe I'm not allergic to hedgehogs. He is absolutely adorable.

Extremely dumb question: Does he walk or roll? lol I can't see any feet!

He is so cute

EDIT: (I've got to start reading threads all the way through) I am so sorry that he died. At least you gave him a good home and he died peacefully and loved.


----------



## user79 (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
Extremely dumb question: Does he walk or roll? lol I can't see any feet!_

 

LOL

I can just imagine it rolling around. But no, hedgehogs do have 4 little feet and they walk.







I think they are adorable, but my personal opinion is that they belong in the wild.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 2, 2012)

So cute! ^^
  	I didn´t know that
  	hedgehogs could be pets.
  	Adorable!


----------



## youki (May 8, 2012)

I didn't know that either! They are sooooo cute and beautiful!
  	But still, I think they should be roaming the woods and fields...


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 12, 2012)

awww its so adorable!!!


----------



## tears3101 (Apr 6, 2013)

Awww, he's adorable


----------



## GoodMorningChel (May 20, 2013)

So cute pet.What is it name and really enjoyed it to see.


----------



## TheGunner (May 29, 2013)

Oh my god, so cute


----------

